# Birthday gift bags for 10-12 yo boys???



## thistle (Aug 10, 2002)

I am asking for a friend who is having a bday party for her son this weekend. She is stumped on the gift bags. Any ideas for inexpensive things to give to a bunch of 10-11-12 yo boys.

I have a 2 yo girl, so I'm no help!

TIA

thistle


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

OK, I was surprised by this and your friend might be too, but PLAYDOH and BUBBLES! I hosted an end of the year party today for my daughter's 4th grade class(ages 9-12), and I put playdoh and bubbles in treat bags for them because they were cheap. The teacher and I could hardly keep the boys (or the girls) from playing with the playdoh when it was time to move on to something else. We used the playdoh to play a game where everyone had to model an item and let their tablemates guess what it was suppose to be, and we also had a bubble blowing contest.

String for cats cradle or those braided string friendship bracelets would be good too. This age group likes to be active, IME, and sometimes just needs an excuse or instructions to try something for 'babies'. They like balloon animals too!

FYI, Playdoh is $1.87 for 8 cans and bubbles were 6 bottles for $1.99 at our local Target.


----------



## anythingelse (Nov 26, 2001)

The boys that age around here do not do bday gift bags alot, too lil kids like. But I have seen decks of playing cards handed out with a thank you for coming note on them and, comic books, cool mechanical pencils & the lego in a bag sets also for age 9 & 10.

HTH
Mary
mom to ds 15 1/2, ds10, ds7, and dd 4 1/2


----------



## Brenoi (May 5, 2004)

Koosh balls or super bounce balls - How about marbles?


----------



## idaismyname (Jun 8, 2002)

Hotwheels, Harry Potter (bookmark or something)


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Hackey sacks (sp???)! Wally-world had packs of 4 for a couple of bucks.


----------



## homeschoolmommyof1 (Mar 15, 2004)

My son and his friends really love regular old playing cards- I did get the ones with special images on them like patriotic ones or coca cola ones.


----------



## SunnyRose (Apr 25, 2003)

Anything Yu-Gi-Oh !!!!


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

My 10 year old just had his b-day party a few weeks ago and we filled the bags with a whoopie cushion for each kid (a HUGE hit!), a cool pencil and some candy. This will be his last year for goodie bags...after 10 they are just too old! When my older son was this age we did playing cards and squirt guns.

P.S. Around here, no one over age 7 or 8 would be caught dead with yu-gi-oh stuff - check with kids in your area before going with trendy stuff.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

i just wanted to chime in and say, please don't put bubbles and playdoh in the treat bags!








:

Trust me!

I quit doing treatbags for my son last year. I've noticed at about 75% of the parties he goes to, that treat bags aren't given out. If you do one, I would do the whoopie cushion, balls that you crack together and the light sticks (you know the ones you crack and they light up for about 24 hours). Go to the dollar store!

HTH


----------

